# R.I.P. Ricardo Montalban



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Good bye Khan!









Ricardo Montalban dies at 88

I spit my last breath at thee...


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Nooooo!!!!!!

So sad.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

He will be sadly missed.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A sad day indeed for fellow Trekkies


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

So long boss, enjoy your final ride on da plane! You will be missed.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I will so miss those Chrysler commercials...... C O R D O B A it just rolls off my tongue


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Will he be buried in fine Corinthian Leather?

So that's 2 from Star Trek lately (other was Majel Barrett).:cryeton:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I likeed him too.
Khan


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

So sad, indeed.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

omg no! it took me a while to remember him though i only watched the Star Trek TNG and later episodes...RIP Khan!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

"Smiles everybody, smiles!"
-Mr. Rourke

"From Hell's heart, I stab at thee... With my last breath, I spit at thee..."
-Khan

q: "How could you do something so vicious?"
a: "It was easy my dear, don't forget that I spent two years as a building contractor."
-Vincent Ludwig

RIP Ricardo Montelban


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

He will always be Mr. Rourke to me. May you find your own Fantasies, Riccardo!


----------

